# why does audi dominate with garrett turbos in racing but....



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

the street cars always use kKk turbos?


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: why does audi dominate with garrett turbos in racing but.... (AudiVwMeister)*

Actually I thought that TDIs use VNT turbos by Garrett


----------



## king18TQuattro (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: why does audi dominate with garrett turbos in racing but.... (KARMANN_20V)*

yes they use custom trim variable vain turbos, the mother of all turbochargers. I believe they push 42 psi on those suckers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: why does audi dominate with garrett turbos in racing but.... (king18TQuattro)*

yeah, the V10 TDI toureg uses garrett turbos


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: why does audi dominate with garrett turbos in racing but.... (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*

Maybe Garrett Turbos( especially the big ones) have a bunch of low speed lag. But smaller turbos don't have this problem.


----------



## myvwisfast (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: why does audi dominate with garrett turbos in racing but.... (chernaudi)*

NOTE: the decal on the right front fender in front of the tire...
KKK turbolader


----------



## myvwisfast (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: why does audi dominate with garrett turbos in racing but.... (myvwisfast)*

behind rear wheel under RECARO logo...


----------



## myvwisfast (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: why does audi dominate with garrett turbos in racing but.... (myvwisfast)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-v1BIxik4Y


----------



## myvwisfast (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: why does audi dominate with garrett turbos in racing but.... (myvwisfast)*

don't look at this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0gAMfvqGFk


----------



## ll euro ll (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: why does audi dominate with garrett turbos in racing but.... (myvwisfast)*








[/URL] [/IMG]


----------

